# Summer 2012 BMQ/SQ for 39 CBG?



## Rumblefish237 (15 Apr 2012)

I have recently joined 6 INT 4 PL with the 39 CBG. I have been told that I can take my BMQ/SQ training this summer, possibly in Wainwright, instead of during the weekends here at home. I would prefer this expedited option as it would allow me participate in field exercises and contribute to my platoon much quicker than the somewhat belaboured weekend training option.  

I am now finished my post secondary studies until September 2012 and I would like to plan my summer employment; however, I need to know the dates I will be away for BMQ/SQ so I can honestly prepare my prospective employer. I do not want to accept civilian employment only to leave for 3 months shortly thereafter. On the other hand, I do not want to wait any longer only to discover that my summer training will commence later in the summer; consequently, wasting potential money making time with a civilian employer while I am waiting on an answer.

My requests within my platoon for the training dates have produced no conclusive answers as of yet. This is understandable, and I am not assigning blame, as my platoon leadership is perceptibly very busy right now.  Additionally, I have thoroughly searched this forum and the internet, but, I have not found an answer to my query.  

Is there anyone out there who can inform me of the dates a 39 CBG recruit could expect to take BMQ/SQ in Wainwright this summer?

I appreciate any help in regards to this matter.


----------



## Brasidas (15 Apr 2012)

The last couple of summers, we were advised that there would not be BMQ serials run during the summer. The serials then materialized in July.

Courses scheduled now may be cancelled or delayed.

If you want to pick a most likely timeframe, consider July/August. It works with both the high school and the university crowd. The exact dates of a serial may vary by a week, but if there's a summer serial offered, its probably when its going to happen.


----------



## TheBeatles193 (15 Apr 2012)

All the new recruits at my unit were loaded onto a course, only to be told a couple weeks back that the courses had been cancelled and the others were full. I myself am still supposed to be doing my BMQL at WATC this june, but its not combined with a BMQ course I don't think. Chances are, if your COC  hasn't already confirmed you're on a course, you won't be on one this summer. Sorry.


----------



## chrisf (15 Apr 2012)

TheBeatles193 said:
			
		

> Chances are, if your COC  hasn't already confirmed you're on a course, you won't be on one this summer. Sorry.



Based on your long experience?

Courses are added and cancelled regularly, often due to excess, or lack of demand.


----------



## bcbarman (15 Apr 2012)

As of last Wednesday, we will have a BMQ running weekends in Victoria, a handful of BMQ(L) in Wainwright and a rumour of a BMQ locally. That is this it for this summer.

Summer courses flip faster then the Vancouver Canucks' fans.  If $$$ is all you want, quit the reserves now and get a civvy job.  If you care about a reserve career, hold on, get ready to go June-August and hope that something falls in your lap.  

60% of reservist quit in the first 3 years.  Your level of dedication kinda sends up a red flag of "eh, I'll do it if I feel like it"  To train you, spend money and time and effort on a "eh"....  Yeah, be glad your not in my unit.


----------



## Rumblefish237 (16 Apr 2012)

Thanks for all the information, it seems I will just have to wait and see. 

I am not in the reserves for the money, I will be working a city job this summer for $$$. Then following graduation this coming December, I will be joining a municipal police department. I intend to have a long and meaningful reserve career for the benefits of experience and training.

BTW. bcbarman. What do you know of my dedication? I prefer to take my training all at once so I can make a more immediate contribution to my unit. I go to school full time, work a part time job at night, volunteer with two organizations, study martial arts and regularly weight lift, and now I am pursuing a military career. I don't expect an apolalgy but if you don't want to look foolish again, maybe you should just place nice.


----------



## bcbarman (16 Apr 2012)

Not to get off on a flame war, but before you bash someone on a board, make sure you have the ability to back it up.  

I am speaking from experience.   Lots of it.  Read some of my previous posts. 

Lets break down your comments to me shall we????

_"BTW. bcbarman. What do you know of my dedication? I prefer to take my training all at once so I can make a more immediate contribution to my unit."_ -  Your dedication to your unit until you are a fully trained Cpl will amount to sweeping floors and helping out at the door.  I know 6 int coy, great guys.  Hard workers.  Int cell. Lots and lots of trg needed before they even let you touch a map.

_"I go to school full time, work a part time job at night, volunteer with two organizations, study martial arts and regularly weight lift, and now I am pursuing a military career. " _ That sounds like a lot.  the reserves take a lot of time and dedication.  What's going to give? The part time job? The voulenteer?  I say this because I know.  How do I know? my troops have gone through it.  I have councilling sessions with them to discuss the priorities in their lives.  I have gone though it.  

_Then following graduation this coming December, I will be joining a municipal police department_ Good luck joining the munies.  I mean it.  It is a hard slog to get into any police force. I like the "I will" attitude.

REALITY CHECK:  Once you are in, you WILL quit the reserves.  Want to know why? Because people join the army for excitement, pride, adventure and camradarie.  You get all that in the police force, as well as better pay, overtime, cool car chases and better advancement.  How do I know this?  I have 4 Police/ in training officers in my holding platoon.  They had to take ED&T for the 9 month course, then after that were stuck with the 4 on 4 off schedule, does not work well for wednesday nights. Unless you are a fully trained Cpl, the Chain of Command will not even let you take ED&T.  

_I don't expect an apolalgy but if you don't want to look foolish again, maybe you should just place nice._To quote Roadhouse "be nice until its time not to be nice."  I know your Ops WO, I drink with your platoon officers, Its time to not be nice.


----------



## chrisf (16 Apr 2012)

Sure he's a bit full of himself, and maybe there's a bit of mis-placed enthusiasm, but the kid is trying to figure out if he should sit around and do nothing like a bum, and _hope_ the army decides to add an extra course, or if he should find an alternate stable means of employment to support himself for a few months, and accept the fact that his unit can't give him a firm answer on course dates because the army can't give him firm answer, and you're calling him down to the dirt like that?

It's a fairly standard problem... the reserves can't hang on to mature working professionals for the same reason... we've got people who've been stuck at the same rank for 5, 10, 15 years, because they can't get time off from their civillian employers for the career progression courses... 

How often have you known somone who did manage to arrange time off with their employeer for a course, only to find said course cancelled a day or two before the start dates, and suddenly somone's stuck with a month of vacation in the middle of February?

Fact is, for _most_ reservists, their summer employment is the primary means of income for the year, with their part time winter employment supplementing that... if you're joining the military, either reserves or reg force, to get rich, it's not going to happen, and if you join the reserves and have any expectation of a predictable income, you're in for a surprise... 

I've got zero sympathy for anyone who pisses away their pay cheques on booze over the summer and then finds themselves broke and begging for Class A scraps during the winter... save as much money as you can and have a backup plan for the dry spells...

Best advice for him, the army adds courses all the time, and people drop off existing courses all the time, there will _probably_ be a spot on a BMQ course at some point during the summer... but, if he's got bills that need to be paid, have a back-up plan...



			
				bcbarman said:
			
		

> I know your Ops WO, I drink with your platoon officers, *Its time to not be nice.*



Really?


----------



## Rumblefish237 (16 Apr 2012)

a Sig Opshal,

Thanks for the information and understanding. Clearly you understand exactly what my intentions are without jumping to conclusions. Its nice to see that you take me at face value and not judge my by others actions. 

I have secured full tine employment with a job hat will allow me to take time off purely because it is military related and they support the CF.

Thanks to everyone, you included bcbarman, I know you are coming from a position of experience and I respect what you are saying just not how you said it.


----------



## chrisf (16 Apr 2012)

For what it's worth, I can't quote you an exact statistic, but he's quite right on 60% quitting the reserves within three years... I'd even say 30% within a year...


----------



## Rumblefish237 (17 Apr 2012)

Fair enough. If that statistic is correct, then the assumption that I will quit after I begin my LEO career is warranted; however, I am very excited about my future with the CF and I am not a quiter. 

I was reading that it is advisable for me to bring 2 pairs of shoes to BMQ so one can dry if we run through rain. Should I be buying runners for pavement of trails?

I will be getting my kit issued thus Friday, is there anything I should know? For example: I swould get a certain component one size larger or smaller because it tends to shrink  or stretch.

Thanks for the advice, one day I will pass forward the favour of good advice to following generations of recruits.


----------



## chrisf (17 Apr 2012)

You do realise that quite literally millions of people have joined the Canadian forces, had their kit issued, and completed basic training, with no help from the internet? You'll be fine.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Apr 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You do realise that quite literally millions of people have joined the Canadian forces, had their kit issued, and completed basic training, with no help from the internet? You'll be fine.



Before I went to Wainwright for QL/2, I'd had my boots broken in and my beret formed. He'd be fine without doing that, but I don't think it'd hurt for him to get his boots broken in properly.


----------



## Rumblefish237 (17 Apr 2012)

I realize that many have come before me without the help of the internet; however, does not the wise tactician make full use of every resource available? I don't want to cheat and I am not trying  to cut corners. I am simply using my "waiting" time as best I can by preparing  to perform as best I can. Thanks, I appreciate any advice. 

Ps. I am searching the forum before asking any questions. The thread about running shoes did not specify trail or pavement runners.


----------



## Chang (21 Apr 2012)

last I heard everyone is busy with Cougar Salvo and course loading has been put on the back burner.


----------



## EngineerWannabe (4 Jun 2012)

Now that cougar salvo is finished I have been hearing more rumours of a BMQ and BMQ-L out in BC not certain where though.


----------



## bcbarman (5 Jun 2012)

I have heard similar rumours and we have troops on the launchpad.  I hope it happens, so many troops in limbo at my unit.

Best bet, make sure that your chain of command knows your availability and no move before timing(how much time you need from the phone call to getting on the bus) 

I would also recommend calling the orderly room every few weeks to let them know you are still interested.  you would be amazed at the number of times that I have called the OR and they say "well, since I have you on the phone, are you available for ______" (of course in my case, they want me to teach the course!)

All in all, keep up with your fitness, run and bike as much as you can, have your kit packed so all you have to do is put underwear and civvies and a razor on the top of your duffel bag, and Chive on.  

PS, if your address, telephone or email changes for any reason, CALL THE OR NOW!.  Lost contact info is the worst, and will guarantee you will not get on the course.


----------



## EngineerWannabe (7 Jun 2012)

Yeah I have been nominated already. When I got my initial kit issue I just got 3 sets of combats so I've been trying to organize a date with stores here. Not going to say where but the stores here are terrible. CFB Comox is where it is being held. If I don't get on this course I will have to wait until March 2013. Anway, good luck to you and hope to see you on this course!


----------



## Dlew (7 Jun 2012)

I just got word that the full time one at Wainwright starting in July was cancelled and now I'm starting next week at a part time one in Winnipeg.


----------

